# Biete Mitfahregelegenheit nach Treuchtlingen zum Enduroseries Rennen



## church90 (1. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

falls jemand nach Treuchtlingen mit seinem Rad zum Enduroseries Rennen möchte bitte melden
Komme aus Darmstadt und würde Samstags morgens hin, so wie Sonntags abends zurück fahren.

Gruß


----------



## Happ (7. Januar 2013)

Gude,bin aus der nähe Mannheim.Zu welchen Rennen fährst den 2013 so?Kann auch Bikes transportieren.Da könnte man sich ja mal zusammen tun wenn du vorhast mehrere zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## church90 (7. Januar 2013)

Hi,

wollte Treutschlingen und Willingen auf jeden Fall mitfahren. Vielleicht fahre ich noch nach Kirchberg.


----------



## Happ (7. Januar 2013)

Gutgut da kann man sich ja mal vorher zusammen treffen und des ganze bei ner tour bequatschen.ich versuche alle 7 mit zu fahren.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (8. Januar 2013)

church90 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> falls jemand nach Treuchtlingen mit seinem Rad zum Enduroseries Rennen möchte bitte melden
> Komme aus Darmstadt und würde Samstags morgens hin, so wie Sonntags abends zurück fahren.
> ...



wann wäre des in Treuchtlingen ?


----------



## Happ (8. Januar 2013)

Das erste Rennen am 27/28.04.13


----------



## church90 (8. Januar 2013)

http://www.enduroseries.net/index.php?lang=de


----------



## Fr.th.13 (9. Januar 2013)

danke


----------



## obolator (9. Januar 2013)

Ich komm auch aus der Ecke Ffm. Will auch in Treuchtlingen und Willingen mitfahren. Kirchberg war ich letztes Jahr. Ist eine absolute Empfehlung. Sehr geile Strecke und super Orga. 

Ich fahre selber, evtl auch mit nem Kumpel. Wir könnten ja im Konvoi zusammen runter.


----------



## Happ (9. Januar 2013)

Als ich wäre auf jeden dafür.Wie macht ihr es den wegen schlafen?Im Auto oder Zelt?


----------



## obolator (9. Januar 2013)

Auf gar keinen Fall in der Karre. ICh überlege ob ich ne günstige Herberge oder ähnliches anfahre. Müsste mich mal schlau machen was es da in der nähe gibt. Wenn man das jetzt schon bucht gibt es bestimmt einen guten Preis - und ne Dusche ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## church90 (9. Januar 2013)

hört sich ja super an. Vielleicht kann man auch zusammen in einem Auto fahren. Also ich hätte überlegt im Zelt zu pennen. Bin langsam dafür ausgerüstet. Oft lohnen sich die Preise in so Herrbegren nicht wirklich.


----------



## obolator (9. Januar 2013)

Da bist Du mir um einiges voraus.  Ich hab wad Cmping angeht gar nichts. ...


----------



## Happ (9. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin top ausgestattet für Campen.Gibt sogar nen Pavillon für die Bikewerkstatt :-D


----------



## Happ (9. Januar 2013)

Allerdings bin ich eher dafür Freitag Abend schon dahin zu fahren.Da hab gibts dann Samstag kein Stress.Und man hat den Umständen entsprechend gut geschlafen.


----------



## obolator (9. Januar 2013)

Ja, seh ich auch so!


----------



## Happ (14. Februar 2013)

So langsam wirds ernst.Zeitplan steht.Anmeldung KW9.Auch wenn das freie Training erst um 12Uhr freigegeben ist werd ich wohl Freitag anreisen.Wer interesse hat zusammen zufahren und auf gemeinsames gelager am Zeltplatz kann sich gerne melde.Duschen geht auch beim zelten, dafür steht das Sportheim bereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (14. Februar 2013)

Weisst Du schon wie viel der Zeltplatz kostet?


----------



## church90 (15. Februar 2013)

Also soweit ich weis, war der letztes Jahr umsonst. Das war einfach so ein Parkplatz und ne Wiese


----------



## Happ (15. Februar 2013)

FÃ¼r die Nutzung des Campingbereichs (inkl. WC und Duschen) wird ein Unkostenbeitrag von 5â¬ verlangt. Der Betrag ist beim Platzwart zu bezahlen.


http://www.anders-halt.com/index.php/unterkunft-enduroseries


----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2013)

Sollen wir für das nächste WE mal ne Tour ansetzen? Da können wir uns mal kennenlernen und alles weitere absprechen.


----------



## church90 (15. Februar 2013)

Klingt gut. Ich wäre für die Burg und runderum!


----------



## Happ (15. Februar 2013)

Wäre dabei.


----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2013)

Kenn ich noch nicht. Sa. oder So.?


----------



## church90 (15. Februar 2013)

Mir würde Freitag besser passen, da ich am Wochenende fast komplett arbeite


----------



## obolator (15. Februar 2013)

Das geht bei mir nicht. Ich hab immer nur das WE. Dann machen wir es einfach eine Woche drauf...


----------



## Happ (15. Februar 2013)

Mhhh Freitag geht garnet.Bin arbeiten.Wenn nicht ein We später?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## obolator (27. März 2013)

Wie sieht es bei euch denn über die Feiertage aus?


----------



## church90 (27. März 2013)

Bei mir schlecht... Wenn spontan... Muss arbeiten und Familie und so


----------



## obolator (5. April 2013)

Wollt Ihr immer noch campen?


----------



## church90 (9. April 2013)

Wieso nicht?


----------



## obolator (9. April 2013)

War nur so ein  Gedanke. Am We fahren,?


----------



## church90 (9. April 2013)

Theoretisch schon. Fühle mich aber nicht ganz gesund. Hoffe das ich bis dahin wieder gesund bin. Samstag wäre mir am liebsten aber erst gegen 3


----------



## obolator (9. April 2013)

Mich hat es auch etwas erwischt. Ich geb Dir noch mal Bescheid.


----------



## pheelax (17. April 2013)

Tag zusammen,

ich bin aus Heidelberg und werde auch in Treuchtlingen mitfahren. Da es ja nur noch knappe 1.5 Wochen bis zum Rennen sind, bin ich gerade dabei Last-Minute-Planung zu betreiben, wie ich eigentlich dorthin komme. Leider hab ich kein Auto und bin deshalb auf Bahn (Notfallalternative) oder eine freundliche Seele aus der IBC angewiesen 
Hättet ihr noch einen Platz frei und wo wollt ihr denn losfahren? Wo liegen denn eure localtrails, vielleicht könnte man sich ja auch noch kurzfristig vorher kennenlernen.

Grüße, Felix


----------



## Happ (22. April 2013)

Gude,also bei mir is nun voll sry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

